# Cleaning Acrylic windows.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,
Can anyone recommend a safe spray for cleaning the acrylic windows rather than using a wash leather which seems to scratch the surface even when wet?
Thanks.


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

sennen523 said:


> Hello All,
> Can anyone recommend a safe spray for cleaning the acrylic windows rather than using a wash leather which seems to scratch the surface even when wet?
> Thanks.


Hi

Autoglym do an acrylic cleaner. On the inside I have used this for the last two years with a soft cloth with no scratches. For the outside I avoid cleaning the windows except with water from the hose and my hand. I can immediatley fell any grit. Up to now no scratches.

Hope that helps

Keith


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

sennen523 said:


> Hello All,
> Can anyone recommend a safe spray for cleaning the acrylic windows rather than using a wash leather which seems to scratch the surface even when wet?
> Thanks.


I Use Autoglym wash and throw away the leather ...I use a hydrablade, much better than a leather.

see one in action:





 <<

perfect for the body and acrylic windows, never any scratches.

Mike


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

You would need long legs to do the motorhome roof like that!
C.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

CliveMott said:


> You would need long legs to do the motorhome roof like that!
> C.


Do you do the roof ? "What the eye cannot see" etc. :lol:

and I can assure you that my legs are short, and hairy ...OK, I know, I know ...too much information!

Mike


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Hydroblade! They are notorious for scratching! You wont find people using them for long - they first entered the motortrade a good few years ago, everyone tried them, and found that forecourt cars were scratched to high heaven!

Chamois and clean it between use! If you get light scratches on your window you can use normal polish to remove, deeper ones may need a mild cutting compound like brasso (bikers fave for visors!)


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

maxautotrail said:


> Autoglym do an acrylic cleaner..............


"Fast Glass" but do not use their "Glass Clean" on acrylic windows it is mildly abrasive, however it is also probably the best glass cleaner on the market (no smears).

JohnW


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

Wizzo said:


> maxautotrail said:
> 
> 
> > Autoglym do an acrylic cleaner..............
> ...


I didn't know that - I'll look out when it comes to buying the replacement.

Keith


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> Hydroblade! They are notorious for scratching!


So are chamois leathers ...but it is the same problem for both, when not used correctly either can cause damaging scratches. I have used a Hydrablade for years , not a scratch in sight on the cars or the van. Each to his own :wink:

Mike


----------

